# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  Camera360 Ultimate v2.7.0 Apk لتصوير صور رائعة وخيالية لاجهزة الاندرويد

## Ae3sar

*Camera360 Ultimate v2.7.0 Apk لتصوير صور رائعة وخيالية لاجهزة الاندرويد*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  *تطبيق الكاميرا Camera360 Ultimate  الاكثر تحميل في سوق الاندرويد فهو يساعدك على تصوير بشكل رائع وخيالي ,  او تصوير بشكل مضحكة . ويجعل صورك تحفة فنية رائعة لوجود الكثير من  التاثيرات المضافة على الصور *  * التأثيرات الموجودة داخل البرنامج*   *1- تأثير LOMO* *2- Retro Effect* *3- Dreamlike Effect* *4- صور ابيض و اسود* *5- كلاسيكية* *6- Back to 1839* *7 – يدعم التصوير الليلي* *امكانية تشويه الصورة وجعلها مضحكة بكثير من الاشكال  *  *صور البرنامج  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *   *  *فيديو البرنامج 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * 
روابط التحميل * *share22* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *لتحميل البرنامج من سوق الاندرويد ( الماركت )* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *لزيارة صفحة مطوري البرنامج* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## عدنان عار

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ahusseinz

وااااو تسلم

----------


## khalidsemami

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------


## el_pop193

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## darc12

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## OMAROMAR

شكرا جزيلا

----------

